# Moved out of Stocks



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Tuesday I moved all my funds into a stable money market account

Now I know some of you think it is ok to just let it ride... BUT by moving out I saved myself from losing around 7% (I did take a small hit by not doing it monday)

As long as I get back in on the way up or heck even if I put it back in today.. I would be better off then if I left it there during the drop

2 people investing, both have $1,000

Joe has $1,000 in investments and the market starts to decline.. he moves to money market or withdraws it after a 1% loss - He has $990 - Market drops 14% he still has $990
Fred has $1,000 in investments and the market starts down, he leaves it there.. market drops 14% he has $860

Market goes up 5%
Joe gets back in with $990
Fred has $903

market goes back up another 5%
Joe has $1,039.5
Fred has $948.15
--------------------------------------

it is easy to see (MHO) that the market is going to keep going down for a while.... why take the ride down with it


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Makes me feel good that I set mine up to include bonds instead of just all stock


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> Makes me feel good that I set mine up to include bonds instead of just all stock


mine were are all in mutual funds - which equals stocks

I am going to have to see if bonds is an option..


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I just bought some Put options on the VIX (Volatility Index) today. At one point today it was trading at over $49 per share! I had never seen it that high. So I bought some November Puts when it was around $46 and placed a GTC sell order on them for $1 more than I paid. It seems like a brain dead certainty that at some time between now and next November the price is going to drop below about $44.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I buying selected funds.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

My biggest investment is in salvation by the Lord, Jesus Christ.

Beyond that, . . . real estate, guns, a handful of coins, . . . and a one man leather business.

Market volatility to me means there are fewer parking spaces at Kroger.

May God bless, 
Dwight


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

dwight55 said:


> Market volatility to me means there are fewer parking spaces at Kroger.
> 
> May God bless,
> Dwight


It is a game, like Blackjack, played by math dorks like me for fun. But unlike Blackjack where even if you are smart, you are going to lose against the house 51% of the time, with stocks (and options), if you do your homework, you can win 51% of the time. Still, it is game of chance so never bet more than you can afford to lose.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

I learned my lesson in 2008. No more stocks. Real estate is where I am now.


----------



## Squadus (Dec 11, 2019)

Stocks have been doing well lately. Might be a good time to move it to another asset. Who knows :tango_face_wink:


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Several of my stocks hit a yearly low, so I purchased more, bringing down my initial buy in price.....call me crazy......buy low sell high.....


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I went to all cash during the 2008 crash in the middle of a nasty divorce. I took a beating, bad. Never again! I have a dozen blue-chip, high dividend paying stocks that have paid consistently regardless of stock price. The majority of my IRA is invested very conservative. I have everything set up so I only withdraw dividends and interest. I never touch the principal so I’m not really too concerned with share prices. I have enough cash to continue my withdrawals for 5 to 7 years without having to sell anything. If things get so bad that my strategy fails, then we are all in deep shit. Seriously, I think Bernie is a bigger threat to my IRA than the virus.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Never lost a dime by the time it was over and even made a fair return over the investments life time during 2008. Sure for a while the value went down, but by holding all came back strong and did very well. Retired 4 years now and still have not drawn a dime of any of the accounts. Have a ways to go before forced with draws. Those with draws will be used to pass the money to others tax free by using life insurance.
Invest as you see fit. But avoid the sky is fall end of the world BS.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

People bailing out is the reason the stocks lost 3500 points, I’m sitting tight and continuing to invest


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Inor said:


> I just bought some Put options on the VIX (Volatility Index) today. At one point today it was trading at over $49 per share! I had never seen it that high. So I bought some November Puts when it was around $46 and placed a GTC sell order on them for $1 more than I paid. It seems like a brain dead certainty that at some time between now and next November the price is going to drop below about $44.


Vix was close to 100 in 2008.

I bought some vxx at 17 the other day.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

It used to be called dollar cost averaging. If you in a stock heavy fund..you lose this month but buy it back cheaper next monh. As Paul Harvey say..."the stock market is like a roller coaster and can have ups and downs but the only ones who get hurt are them who get scared and jump off." That made sense to me. Glad I moved my asssets into pork bellies a few years ago. lol.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

rstanek said:


> People bailing out is the reason the stocks lost 3500 points, I'm sitting tight and continuing to invest


worst argument EVER...


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> It used to be called dollar cost averaging. If you in a stock heavy fund..you lose this month but buy it back cheaper next monh. As Paul Harvey say..."the stock market is like a roller coaster and can have ups and downs but the only ones who get hurt are them who get scared and jump off." That made sense to me. Glad I moved my asssets into pork bellies a few years ago. lol.


if you have money to toss at it to dollar cost average you do not have to worry about loses...

but when you see it going down, and know why it is going down, and you continue to ride it down... you are crazy


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

https://www.wnd.com/2020/02/cdc-official-helping-spook-trumps-economy-coronavirus-fears-rod-rosensteins-sister/

"..............An intriguing connection related to one of America's top health officials at the center of the national discussion over the potential severity of the coronavirus in America has some wondering about a conspiracy, while others find only a coincidence.

Fears that the coronavirus will have devastating impacts beyond those already being registered around the globe have triggered a major Wall Street selloff. President Donald Trump has pushed back against the culture of panic........"

"........But is there a political tinge to the pronouncements? Speculation that there could be rose after it was discovered that the health official making dire pronouncements about the impact of the coronavirus contrary to those offered by Trump is connected to another high-profile individual who was often at odds with the president -- former Deputy Attorney General Rod Rosenstein.

Rosenstein, who played a role in the firing of former FBI Director James Comey, had a checkered relationship with Trump. In 2018, The New York Times linked Rosenstein to an internal administration plot to record Trump in secret and then invoke the 25th Amendment, under which a president can be removed for being unfit to perform his duties. Although Rosenstein denied the claim, the accusation cast a shadow over his final months as deputy attorney general.

During a hearing to be confirmed to that post, Rosenstein submitted written testimony saying that his sister was "Dr. Nancy Messonnier and that "she is the Director of the National Center for Immunization and Respiratory Diseases at the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention............"


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

My Old retired Air Force Colonel pal who is very smart plays the stock market. He says if the market trend is up..invest in aggressive funds...when its headed down invest in bear funds which he say make money some way or another but now I forgot why...and he say if you dont know what its gonna do get precious metals. He keeps track of everything with a laptop with blinking lighs. If it it lights up green thats a winner...the red flashes are losers.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> worst argument EVER...


I wasn't looking for and argument, right or wrong, it's just my perspective, I wasn't giving advice, I was merely saying what I'm doing......


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

rstanek said:


> People bailing out is the reason the stocks lost 3500 points, I'm sitting tight and continuing to invest


Yup staying put this ain't my first rodeo.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Piratesailor said:


> Vix was close to 100 in 2008.
> 
> I bought some vxx at 17 the other day.


I'll bet you are dancing in the streets right now! Well done!!!


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

LOL.. I wish I were. Didn’t buy enough to offset any paper losses. And they are only true losses if sold, which I’m not. 

Nephew who has a background in trading shorted the market big time. Now he’s dancing in the streets. Then again, he’s in Santa Clara county...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Buy quick market soaring up.

https://www.foxbusiness.com/markets


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Buy quick market soaring up.
> 
> https://www.foxbusiness.com/markets


I have been watching it. yes it is going up and gaining back some loses. For now.

look at the sector performance... only consumer durables and technology services are up... IF it closes above $26,500.. I will move some back in tomorrow


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I never do anything short term. Secured our future long ago. Now it about what we leave for those following us they have years to ride out the bumps.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Buy market is up Buy. Oh wait you are suppose to buy when it is down and cheap. Panic get in get out don't just sit there do something. Market played a lot of people panic got you to sell and others grab some deals.
Market is back up Obama saved us again.
Of course it will bounce around for awhile but I think most of us are safe if we don't panic.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Buy market is up Buy. Oh wait you are suppose to buy when it is down and cheap. Panic get in get out don't just sit there do something. Market played a lot of people panic got you to sell and others grab some deals.
> Market is back up Obama saved us again.
> Of course it will bounce around for awhile but I think most of us are safe if we don't panic.


BIGGEST POINT GAIN EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!... HA HA HA HA... ya after dropping almost 3,000 it came back up 1200....

market is STILL down 1800

so to be clear.... 3000 was lost but the news is 1200 was returned


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

You have to wonder if Sanders is not apart of the market fall. The little spanking Sanders got yesterday sure seemed to help the market today.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

rstanek said:


> I wasn't looking for and argument, right or wrong, it's just my perspective, I wasn't giving advice, I was merely saying what I'm doing......


Argument means to make a point.. to argue your case...


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

DOW Down 1,092 (25,999.10)

Glad I held off on getting back in at 26,500


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I’m up 3.58%, today.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Here is my completely uninformed thought.
Market up market down long term short term - whatever.
​The longer the supply-chain is stopped, and inventories depleted, the worse real life is gonna get. 
A point will come, no later than summer, when it ALL falls down - and playing in the market will only be a memory, good or bad.

You heard it here first.
That's all; thanks for reading.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> Here is my completely uninformed thought.
> Market up market down long term short term - whatever.
> ​The longer the supply-chain is stopped, and inventories depleted, the worse real life is gonna get.
> A point will come, no later than summer, when it ALL falls down - and playing in the market will only be a memory, good or bad.
> ...


buy low, sell high - protect your money

but ya I think we are going to see some serious shortages.. DUE TO:
truckers not wanting to deliver to some cities
workers not going to work
school closing forcing 1 parent to stay home
hospital over whelmed
travel industry dead
airlines down
fuel use down

looks like morbidity rate is about 3.4 % right now


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Staying the course. Yall being played by pros. They run it down they buy. They run it up then sell run it down again.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Y'all might maybe really want to watch the short vid on this link - it even talks about the supply chain, getting parts from China..



> Fox Business Network's Maria Bartiromo said Thursday on "Bill Hemmer Reports" that investors should expect "constant" stock market volatility due to the coronavirus outbreak and warned viewers to expect "hundreds of thousands" of cases in the United States over the next several months."You know, it's [the Dow Jones Industrial Average is] going to be down 1000, up 1000. A lot of back and forth, a lot of volatility. Why? Because there is so much nervousness on Wall Street and really throughout the country. We don't know and we have not gotten enough information," Bartiromo said. "And the administration tried to get ahead of this last week.""My sources are telling me, and I don't want to panic anybody, but my sources are telling me that we're going to see tens of thousands, ultimately hundreds of thousands of cases in the United States," she added. "This is going to happen."​


https://www.foxnews.com/media/maria-bartiromo-hundreds-of-thousands-of-coronavirus-cases


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Smitty901 said:


> Staying the course. Yall being played by pros. They run it down they buy. They run it up then sell run it down again.


Aren't a lot of buy/sell orders computer generated now?


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> Aren't a lot of buy/sell orders computer generated now?


I trade from home. Took a few hits but I am up 2.56% today, in for the long haul. I do much of my stock purchases when they are at a 52 week low...kind of a hobby....


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Denton said:


> I'm up 3.58%, today.


... are you up based on the amount you had invested as of Feb 24th

or are you up based on what was there yesterday

I ask because if you are up 3.5% after being down 9%.. are you really up


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

rstanek said:


> I trade from home. Took a few hits but I am up 2.56% today, in for the long haul. I do much of my stock purchases when they are at a 52 week low...kind of a hobby....


... are you up based on the amount you had invested as of Feb 24th

or are you up based on what was there yesterday

I ask because if you are up 2.5% after being down 9%.. are you really up

if you are in it for the long haul... you cannot rejoice over a single day gain after 2 weeks of loses


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> Aren't a lot of buy/sell orders computer generated now?


no, they input by humans... IE you tell your computer to buy or sell based on X... a human is still making the decision and telling the computer WHEN to do it

BOT trading is legal... but again.. boit do what they are told... it use to be that I had to call my trader when I want to buy 100 shares of X at $25... now I can tell a program to buy x if it goes to $87 or sell Y if it goes to $123

it is simple logic... if X happens then do Y

if you have an auto reply in your email it works the same.. when an email comes in from a certain person respond with. or if the subject line has a certain word or phrase respond with email y

any way.. short of it is a human does the programing


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Maine-Marine said:


> no, they input by humans... IE you tell your computer to buy or sell based on X... a human is still making the decision and telling the computer WHEN to do it
> 
> BOT trading is legal... but again.. boit do what they are told... it use to be that I had to call my trader when I want to buy 100 shares of X at $25... now I can tell a program to buy x if it goes to $87 or sell Y if it goes to $123
> 
> ...


Right, thanks!
Would the auto buy/sell parameters then need to be monitored/adjusted in such a volatile market? 
Seems constant human monitoring would be required...in such a fast game.

On related note - calls for QE as an option for upcoming crash are being raised. 
2007-9 haunts.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> ... are you up based on the amount you had invested as of Feb 24th
> 
> or are you up based on what was there yesterday
> 
> ...


just for that day, I'm still down overall, but its slowly coming back, I haven't traded anything, sitting tight


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

rstanek said:


> just for that day, I'm still down overall, but its slowly coming back, I haven't traded anything, sitting tight


:tango_face_wink:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> ... are you up based on the amount you had invested as of Feb 24th
> 
> or are you up based on what was there yesterday
> 
> I ask because if you are up 3.5% after being down 9%.. are you really up


I think I have a clue, but thanks.

Just because the averages are down doesn't mean all stocks are down. As a matter of fact, today is a better day for me. 
I'm not married to any company and I move to the environment.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Denton said:


> I think I have a clue, but thanks.
> 
> Just because the averages are down doesn't mean all stocks are down. As a matter of fact, today is a better day for me.
> I'm not married to any company and I move to the environment.


I heard Netflix is doing well - all those people trapped at home will need something to watch.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I realize my stocks are taking a hit, but, if they don’t hit zero, I still own the stock. I purchased 400 shares of a stock for 45 cents a share two weeks ago, it hit $2.65 a share this morning,my point is purchasing an almost worthless stock can pay off. Stock trading is a lot like gambling, if your afraid of losing, don’t play.....


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> I heard Netflix is doing well - all those people trapped at home will need something to watch.


It sure is, and that's the point; pay attention to the world and not the overall markets and keep a sharp eye on your positions.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

"Bloodbath on world markets: Dow to open 1,000 points lower, FTSE to sink 300 points and oil prices see the biggest plunge since the Gulf War in 1991 amid coronavirus crisis..."

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...s-tumble-1-000-points-amid-oil-price-war.html


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> "Bloodbath on world markets: Dow to open 1,000 points lower, FTSE to sink 300 points and oil prices see the biggest plunge since the Gulf War in 1991 amid coronavirus crisis..."
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...s-tumble-1-000-points-amid-oil-price-war.html


Looking forward to tomorrow; see what happens.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Denton said:


> Looking forward to tomorrow; see what happens.


Yeppers!

Side note: I bet y'all are getting tired of my posts. Want me to lay off a bit? 
I am gonna keep up the quarantine advisories though; too important. 
But this other stuff is your ballparks.. and I can easily sit them out.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> Yeppers!
> 
> Side note: I bet y'all are getting tired of my posts. Want me to lay off a bit?
> I am gonna keep up the quarantine advisories though; too important.
> But this other stuff is your ballparks.. and I can easily sit them out.


Nope; keep talking. You know this place. You'll know when you talk too much. You're doing good.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Denton said:


> Nope; keep talking. You know this place. You'll know when you talk too much. You're doing good.


okay .


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

This is a period of volatility and there will be many ups and downs and so the fundamentals of the stock are critical and can the outbreak impact them. I have clients with a lot of AAPL and got them to take their gains in late January and they are itching to get in. Finding the bottom is never easy but if you liked the stock at $300 a share you ought to love it at $280 and covet it at $270. I think Ford is getting close to bottom but I still expect some rough times for them so no hurry. Their 9.2% dividend play is real though unless there comes any inkling of a dividend cut. We got about 33 to 45% out by the end of January and are now at about 30% out with some buys that we thought were worth getting back in already. 

IF IF IF there comes some good news on this Covid the market will LIGHT IT UP.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

stowlin said:


> This is a period of volatility and there will be many ups and downs and so the fundamentals of the stock are critical and can the outbreak impact them. I have clients with a lot of AAPL and got them to take their gains in late January and they are itching to get in. Finding the bottom is never easy but if you liked the stock at $300 a share you ought to love it at $280 and covet it at $270. I think Ford is getting close to bottom but I still expect some rough times for them so no hurry. Their 9.2% dividend play is real though unless there comes any inkling of a dividend cut. We got about 33 to 45% out by the end of January and are now at about 30% out with some buys that we thought were worth getting back in already.
> 
> IF IF IF there comes some good news on this Covid the market will LIGHT IT UP.


Up 10% Friday. 
Waiting to jump into oil. Might be this week. Probably this week. China is going back to work.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Dow futures are down over 1200 points this morning, it’s going to be a crappy day....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Staying the course. I am a long term investor not a gambler.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Staying the course. I am a long term investor not a gambler.


you realize that it is not a choice of being a long term investor or being a gambler right? if you realize that all the Aces are gone you stop playing black jack.

besides buying low and selling high you should also try to missing the ride to the bottom or getting in at the top

As a rule I do not mess with my funds much because they have a good return... but my plan allows for changes and frankly I would be a fool to not recognize that the market is taking a hit and moving out of it...this has been a slow moving train wreck with many signs of an unstable market that is on its way down.

letting it ride is a strategy, over the long term the market always seems to make money

however... you could make more money by participating in the large events

In the last 6 years I have only moved my funds to a money market account once!

as mentioned above.... this morning open will be bad!!!!


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

My brokers exchange is down, can’t trade, the Dow is down over 2000, I’ve never seen this before, what say you all?


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Me? I’m stupid! I’m staying. I set up a very conservative portfolio and I only withdraw interest and dividends. I’m done trying to outguess the markets. Tried it twice before with bad results. It will come back eventually. And if it doesn’t, then we’ll have bigger things to worry about than our 401K.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Chatting with the owner of our company on friday. He said his investor called on Wednesday and they had moved all their clients to cash.

If you are still in the market - to heck with it -might as well let it roll.. it is already down around 5,800


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> Staying the course. I am a long term investor not a gambler.


The only reason I'm glad we sold upwards of 35/45% is so that we have cash to buy in now. Last year was the best in my lifetime so the profits were sold off more than anything else, and now we can't wait to think bottom and buy in. Like I said if a stocks fundamentals are sound, corona isn't going to change it forever, and so the bounce will happen. When ?

And remember for all the bragging of selling we held 60% IN and still do.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

stowlin said:


> The only reason I'm glad we sold upwards of 35/45% is so that we have cash to buy in now. Last year was the best in my lifetime so the profits were sold off more than anything else, and now we can't wait to think bottom and buy in. Like I said if a stocks fundamentals are sound, corona isn't going to change it forever, and so the bounce will happen. When ?
> 
> And remember for all the bragging of selling we held 60% IN and still do.


GOOD JOB!!!!

I have always been a fan of selling a block of stocks at a high and waiting for a low or buying another with potential!

The best year I ever had.. I had some stock that went up nicely, I sold some off and bought another company, it went up I sold some and invested in another company.. ended up taking a little over $30,000 in profits... it did make me mad that uncle sam had his hand out when all was said and down


----------

